# Finally did the prep of Halflytely and had the C.Here is my feedback



## 14278 (Sep 23, 2006)

Well I did the Halflytely prep and I got it down. What I did was I picked the orange packet for flavor. Got it ready in the AM so it would be cold. I did not do the pills that came with it because I told the nurse I think they would be too harsh on my system so she said I could do Milk of Mag 2 tablespoons 2 days before my C and then 2 tablespoons the day before. I ate a light meal 2 days before i.e. eggs/toast and noodle soup and applesauce. Then the day before I had clear liquids. Then at around 5 I got a glass that held 6 oz and the fatest straw I could find. I also had next to me a container of pretzels rods and Sprite. I drank thru the straw and did not think about it. Then I rinsed my mouth out with Sprite and gargled with it. Then I chewed some of the pretzels and SPIT them out because YOU CAN NOT have nothing but clears. It got the taste completely out of my mouth or you can just suck on the pretzels and the salt will get rid of the taste. But do not eat them. Then I rinsed out again with Sprite and kept on doing it till I got it down. It was a breeze doing this. Once finished I was happy to get rid of the empty container. Since I took 6 oz instead of 8 it was better but took longer to finish.Then the next day I went to get the C. I was nervous that maybe I was not really cleaned out but they told me not to worry because the doctor will know and they also do a wash of the colon or something like that in case you have a little left in you. Then I went to sleep. I remember saying stuff but I don't know what it was and then I woke up. I had some gas but I walked around to get rid of it and slept the better part of the day.Thanks everyone for all your help and support. I could not have not done it without all the wonderful posts that I read.


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Spirit, glad your test went well.


----------

